# Hike from Lake Louise to Moraine Lake?



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it possible to hike from Lake Louise to Moraine Lake? Are there any trails or would I have to walk on the side of the road? I couldn't find any information on hiking between the lakes.

Thanks.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 1, 2015)

Looks like you would have to hike along the road (paved with narrow shoulders) until you reach the trailhead:

http://goo.gl/maps/QJusP

http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/ab/banff/activ/randonee-hiking/lakelouise.aspx#moraine


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks. I guess I won't do it as it would be too dangerous. Could I get a taxi?


----------

